# D Pharmacy Punjab University 2013



## talha abaid (Feb 21, 2013)

aoa guys.merit list of d pharmacy of pu was displayed today...however the merit went extremely high then anyone can thought.it closed at 88.2..my aggreate is 87.5.total candidates selected are 99.the difference between my no and 99 is of 63.what are chances of my upgradation in the second merit list.?the merit list of d pharmacy seemed to be like mbbs merit list.reply fast guys.

- - - Updated - - -

guys waiting for reply?:roll:


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

talha abaid said:


> aoa guys.merit list of d pharmacy of pu was displayed today...however the merit went extremely high then anyone can thought.it closed at 88.2..my aggreate is 87.5.total candidates selected are 99.the difference between my no and 99 is of 63.what are chances of my upgradation in the second merit list.?the merit list of d pharmacy seemed to be like mbbs merit list.reply fast guys.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> guys waiting for reply?:roll:


What what what(shouting)x infinity
YOU are not talking about uhs aggregate are you by uhs i mean they considering uhs aggregate,or they gave the university's test.Either way its....unbelievable


----------



## talha abaid (Feb 21, 2013)

no no they are considering their own aggregate which is matric and fsc base.
the merit list of d pharmacy looks just like that of mbbs.5 5 students are standing on a single decimal aggregate just like mbbs.


----------



## ayni (Nov 2, 2013)

What about evening merit list ??

- - - Updated - - -

any chance in evening with agregate 82??


----------



## talha abaid (Feb 21, 2013)

well ayni i think the chance is there if the merit drops largely..this year d pharmacy merit is very unexpected where the 1st merit list ended on 88.2 aggregate.i think the field of d pharm is next to mbbs and bds.


----------



## ayni (Nov 2, 2013)

means no chance


----------



## talha abaid (Feb 21, 2013)

well nothing can be said hard and fast about merit....i hope that your name comes in evening list ayni.


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

talha abaid said:


> no no they are considering their own aggregate which is matric and fsc base.
> the merit list of d pharmacy looks just like that of mbbs.5 5 students are standing on a single decimal aggregate just like mbbs.


Even with that aggregate is unbelievable,these people could have easily got in mbbs,why they didnt is beyond me.


----------



## talha abaid (Feb 21, 2013)

i think these students are all those whose scores are less in mcat.


----------



## shoaib.fayyaz (Oct 28, 2013)

_*its really unbelievable.. that's shockingggggg......*_


----------



## saja (Nov 22, 2013)

*Merit*



talha abaid said:


> well nothing can be said hard and fast about merit....i hope that your name comes in evening list ayni.


what do u think about the one who got 84.202?


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Pharm D*



talha abaid said:


> i think these students are all those whose scores are less in mcat.


my aggregate is 84.716 what are my chances in evening?And in which merit list?Waiting for your kind reply.......!


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Yea my friend got in. Her name is in the first merit list. Her Fsc scores were great but because of her Mcat score which was 800 something..she could not make it to the MBBS merit list.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

saja said:


> what do u think about the one who got 84.202?


Do you need MCAT for Pharm D?


----------



## talha abaid (Feb 21, 2013)

no mcat scores are not required in d pharmacy....


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

have you got admission in PU d pharmacy in morning class? Talha Abid...
and what about the aggregate of 84.716% in evening and in which merit list?


----------



## talha abaid (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes arslan i got admission in morning session in P......THANK GOD my name came in such high merit in PU....
well looking at morning merit which is 87.6 i think evening merit will drop more or less by 2 or 3 percent but that depends how many students applied in evening session...Just pray that merit drops and your name comes in evening list......


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

Congrats!! Bro...Talha Abid.....
InshaAllah! my name will come in evening merit lists.....
Best regards...


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

first merit list of evening closed at 86.7%..my aggregate is 84.716%..what are my chances???
waiting for your kind reply..........


----------



## talha abaid (Feb 21, 2013)

Even in evening session merit has dropped by 1 percent only....well i think u have a chance in 3rd or 4th merit list in evening session...


----------

